# Symptoms Fading at 6 Weeks



## nickyjl

Hi ladies,

I'm 6 weeks today and feel like my symptoms have faded. I had really sore nipples for the past couple of weeks but yesterday and today they've been fine. I've had the odd slight wave of nausea but nothing in the last day or so. So worried now.

I had a MMC in April, found out at 6 weeks that pregnancy had ended at 4 and a half weeks so I'm terrified of this happening again. Everyone keeps telling me I'd know if something was wrong but I feel like screaming at them that I didn't know last time!!!

Please can anyone offer some reassurance? I just want to start feeling sick!!!

Thanks xx


----------



## kat2504

I'm almost 13 weeks and although I did have some mild symptoms at first, i've had pretty much nothing since. I panicked at 5 and a half weeks when I had no symptoms at all and a bit of spotting but it all turned out fine. You don't need to be feeling sick for the pregnancy to be fine - I haven't been sick even once!
It is hard these early weeks because as you say, you wouldn't know at first if something was wrong. But unless you have bleeding then just try to carry on as normal, relax, and enjoy being pregnant. Perhaps a private early scan at 8 weeks would help you?


----------



## fairydust87

Pg symptoms come and go. I had symptoms at 4 weeks strong ones then at 5 weeks nothing got panicky. Now im 6 weeks they have come back with avengance lol worse than before. What im saying is every women is different and every womens body reacts to the hormones differently. Im sure your fine and next week you'll be begging for the symptoms to ease again. As long as theres no agosnising cramps and bleeding clots etc try not to worry. I know its hard. Maybe you could talk to your dr for reassurance but I had the same symptoms coming and going one day id be ok the next a mess. Joys of pregnancy. Good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## Dorchy2011

Im also 6 weeks today and i have the same worry, symptoms are coming and going... plus im still suffering with AF like cramps all the time which arent painfuk but niggling... i just want a sign to know that everythings ok!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_Mac

i am the same - i am freaking out about it as when i had a mc i lost of symptoms then 24 hours later i bled! - so far no bleeding but i am so worried the loss of symptoms means egbert the embryo has stopped growing! 

I had it this weekend too but symptoms gradually came back again so i stopped freaking out! 

Fingers crossed - i am hoping to get HCG done today and again on friday to help ease my mind as i have a scan next wednesday but a week seem soooo far away at the minute! 

Fingers crossed for all of us for healthy sticky beans. 

xx


----------



## Dorchy2011

I also have a scan next sunday when i will be 7 + 4 so hoping that everything will be ok... i wish there was some way of easing all of our minds! xx


----------



## Dorchy2011

i also noticed that as of today im weeing a lot less than ive needed to over the past few weeks... is this ok do you think? xx


----------



## RoseyCheeks

I had nausea and sore boobs at 3 n half weeks then at 5 weeks all my symptoms disappeared. Like you I worried then at 6 weeks it came back with a vengeance! Sickness all day aal night sore BBs! But this is my third, my first I was sick all the way thru, my second I had nausea for a week then fine til babe was born, don't go by the handbook every pregnancy is different try not to worry but don't hesitate to speak to your mw or doc if you feel really concerned xx


----------



## JessPape

That im feeling this morning, but i remind myself to breathe, tell myself it'll be okay. An try to move forward.


----------



## mrssmith0

I'm feeling better after reading this, I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday, I am 5w2d today.

My boobs were so sore from the day I missed AF until last night and then just all of a sudden stopped hurting, they almost feel normal. I am still tired (normal for me) but no other symptoms really.

I have my fingers crossed that this is normal! I am eagerly anticipating my midwife appointment :wacko:


----------



## capegirl7

Please don't worry. I had sore bbs, cramps, a little nausea from 4-6 weeks. Then they all went away. Now all i have is occasional headaches, tired (but I work midnight shift so I'm always tired). I honestly can say I feel great and have no real symptoms. I was also nervous but had my 12 weeks scan yesterday and everything was perfect. I am 13 weeks tomorrow. Not everyone gets symptoms so relax. As long as you have severe cramps or bleeding chances are things are great :) Enjoy being symptom free


----------



## kirsteee

Im 6 weeks today and the only symptom i have is sore boobs!
Every individual is different. :) x


----------

